# keep getting maps stopped message



## jsbenson (Aug 22, 2012)

Got a Nexus 7 16GB last week. I love it, by I keep getting an annoying message. It says "unfortunately maps has stopped working". I get this throughout the day and I'm not using maps when I get this.

Wondering if this is an issue with the Nexus or Jellybean. Can't find a tech support email.

Anyone figure this out? I've seen others with this issue but haven't seen a solution.


----------

